# What the heck is "Agrsmmsg.exe" ?



## WhatManual

I was looking at my task manager and noticed "Agrsmmsg" was in there. I am usually quite familiar with what is supposed to be in there and don't know what it is and appears to be new. I just installed IE6 today and patched it and all that but, according to the file creation date, it was 2 days ago when it was created.

So,....
I tried to google it and other search places. Tried microsoft and symantec but no knowledge of EXACLTY what this exe does can be found (but that's me I hope).

Anyone have a clue? Just want to know if it's something bad. Specifics would be nice.

Cheers,
-WhatManual


----------



## IMM

This a thinkpad ?
It should be part of an AMR Modem driver set I think.
Do you know if M$ did any driver updates while it was at it?


----------



## WhatManual

According to the file properties:

AgrsmMSG.exe

Company name: Agere Systems
Internal Name: smdmstat.exe
Language: English
original file name: smdmstat.exe
Product Name: Agere SoftModem Messaging Applet
Product version: 2.1.6 2.1.6 02/01/2002 15:04:54

I googled "Agere SoftModem" and some of the links gave me a clue to INDICATE a Lucent Modem driver/program. Well I have DSL and installed a Lucent modem (PCI) in the rig for those "just in case" days. Didn't bother installing any drivers either at the time so it was just there. 
Anyway, I just whacked the drive a couple of days ago (reformated/reinstall OS) and decided to get all the device manager items out of the yellow. Used the Lucent disk and got everything up to snuff so all is well now. Of course I ran all the Windows updates and such which explains the updated driver for the modem (went from original file name "smdmstat.exe" to AgrsmMSG.exe").

So it would not appear to be a trojan but rather a modem file that was updated.

I run norton 2002 maxed out updates all the time and I am running a Compaq connection point firewall -not to say I am immune though.

My rig is AMDxp 1600
512ddr
home built system (modest tech here)

Hope this helps someone. Let me know.

Cheers,
What...ahhah! properties!..Manual


----------

